# How many lumens for a camping light?



## BIG45-70 (Jun 4, 2011)

Its my first camping trip as a flashaholic. I'm trying to decide whether to take my Malkoff M61WLL for the long runtime or my Malkoff M60 for throw and having a touch choice making up my mind. What kind of lumens is everyone else running for their camping light?


----------



## kelmo (Jun 4, 2011)

For me around camp a floody headlamp between 10-20 lumens does the trick. Anything above 100 lumens is just showing off. 

kelmo


----------



## Devon (Jun 4, 2011)

For my main light I use a Coleman North Star gas lantern. This I run off my gas bottle that supplies my 3 burner stove top. It throws out enough light to light up my whole campsite, probably close to 3000 lumens.

For inside the tent I have a couple of rechargeable LED lights I bought from Aldi for about AU$16 each that run forever and supply me with enough light, with 3 power settings low about 100 lumens and high about 160 lumens. I only ever use the low setting and they have about a 100 deg flood. I do have a couple of handheld 12v flouro's that I can plug into the car on long leads, but I no longer use them because the LED's are so convenient.







and the rear of it. Has a handy magnet that I can use to just stick it on any metal surface such as tent poles and it works well.


----------



## think2x (Jun 4, 2011)

BIG45-70 said:


> Its my first camping trip as a flashaholic. I'm trying to decide whether to take my Malkoff M61WLL for the long runtime or my Malkoff M60 for throw and having a touch choice making up my mind. What kind of lumens is everyone else running for their camping light?


 Why not take both?


----------



## HotWire (Jun 4, 2011)

Flashaholics take 'em all!:devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 4, 2011)

HotWire said:


> Flashaholics take 'em all!:devil:


 
I was going to offer similar advice. Yes, a nice, low floody light is great for around the campsite - but having the chance to play with all of your lights for the whole night is priceless 

For me, I only ever have not enough lumens...


----------



## kelmo (Jun 5, 2011)

I took my nephew to Pyramid Lake Nevada to camp one weekend. I had an L1 and M6 as handhelds. For those of you not familiar with the area, it is basically a rock garden with a really big alkaline lake. It is out in the middle of no where in the high desert and you get some really high quality darkness if the moon isn't out. The M6 was impressive but just way to bright. The little L1 with it's 65 lumens was perfect. It is really surprising how 65 lumens can punch holes in the night when it's really dark. 

I always take something really bright like M3LT or M6. After about 5 minutes of play time the 1st night it gets put away or the kids (they only get one set of batteries) take it and dominate the flashlight tag games with the other campers.

I always have a Minimus for myself and Tikka 2 for the wife. When my daughters get a little older I shall get them Tikkina's.

You have to take at least one really annoyingly bright light.


----------



## Z-Tab (Jun 5, 2011)

It is notable that not too long ago, having a 4-D Cell Maglite putting out about 70 lumens was an eye-opener.

I just had a great couple of weeks in the woods with my M61HCRI, it was often more power than I needed. In the few occasions where it wasn't enough, I would have needed something that was specifically built for throw, not necessarily something brighter. I would say that you would be very well served by bringing both the M61WLL and the M60.


----------



## AaronG (Jun 5, 2011)

You don't really need that much. Longer runtimes and floody beams are where it's at


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 5, 2011)

I forgot to mention I will be bringing me Fenix TK41 also. This is my show off/ light up the island light/scare the bears light. The malkoff is for the serious stuff.


----------



## jayy42 (Jun 5, 2011)

I try to use my headlamp as little as possible when I'm in the wilderness because I find it to be very disruptive in almost complete darkness. Also, for me, size and weight are far more important than lumens. 

A Petzl Tactica  works great for camp chores and I can use the red filter to preserve night vision. 

I carry a fresh set of batteries but no spares to save weight - I carry a Foton as a backup though in my survival kit. 

That being said, I have considered carrying a little thrower for checking out bumps in the night and just for fun...


----------



## uknewbie (Jun 5, 2011)

kelmo said:


> You have to take at least one really annoyingly bright light.


 


Oh how I agree.

Campsite = Zebralight H501 + small backup light + 1 pointlessly bright light (In my case, prob. Firesword IV)


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Jun 5, 2011)

For camping I'd take everything I own - but that's only 4 flashlights here...

Lumen wise this would give me options of around 3, 25, 40, 90, 190, and 235.

The middle of that range would probably be used the most, bottom range next most, and top output the least.

That 235 lumen figure comes from my 6P/M60. I probably wouldn't need it at all, but that doesn't mean I'd be leaving it at home!


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 5, 2011)

For me 80 Lumens is enough for your needs, Just need a Headlamp, A flashlight for throw and a Lantern/Flashlight with diffuser if you are in a group. As a flashaholic, you need to bring at least one really bright light...


----------



## srfreddy (Jun 5, 2011)

Just probably a headlamp, maybe 100 lumens, floody, probably a Zebralight, an XML 18650 light to burn some woods, I guess the SC600w would be my top choice, and some sort of diffuser for the flashlight to act like a lantern.


----------



## Richub (Jun 6, 2011)

My advice:
One light with low lumens and a long runtime, and a second powerful one.

I'd take my Fenix TK15 & white diffuser tip with me for everyday purposes, and my Fenix TK35 in case I need a LOT of light.

Don't underestimate low modes inside a tent. Even 12 lumen can be pretty blinding if somebody accidentally looks directly into the light. 
That's where a diffuser tip comes in handy.


----------



## beerwax (Jun 6, 2011)

there is no such thing as too many lumens.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 6, 2011)

beerwax said:


> there is no such thing as too many lumens.


 
:thumbsup:

Especially when camping in Australia. Koalas might look soft and cuddly and eat leaves during the day, but at night they hunt. The best protection is 5000 lumens or more, to make them think it's daytime again while you get out the boomerang...


----------



## Devon (Jun 6, 2011)

Those drop-bears can be killers for sure. I keep a croc close by just incase they do come down from the trees.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 6, 2011)

A headlamp is always out of the question when there's girls around.:thumbsup:

Elzetta M60 (high/low cap) with a Malkoff M61LWW and Fenix TK41 it is!


----------



## Samy (Jun 6, 2011)

Devon said:


> Those drop-bears can be killers for sure. I keep a croc close by just incase they do come down from the trees.



I've just ordered a TK41 for this reason. It's only 800 lumens but hopefully that weak output will be able to cut it. I don't have the Koala problem at the moment, mine is more so a Bandicoot problem. You know how it is, walk out in your backyard late at night and if you come across one and you look at those bandi's the wrong way and they'll bite chunks out of you. Same goes for Sugar Gliders, if they're not sucking nectar they'll land on you and suck your blood. 

A big buck Kangaroo also beat up my neighbor when he took the rubbish out last week.

Cheers


----------



## ASheep (Jun 6, 2011)

Samy said:


> ....mine is more so a Bandicoot problem. You know how it is, walk out in your backyard late at night and if you come across one and you look at those bandi's the wrong way and they'll bite chunks out of you. Same goes for Sugar Gliders, if they're not sucking nectar they'll land on you and suck your blood.....



Mate, I take my M6 everywhere in case of bilby attacks! You can never be too careful! Those little suckers have really sharp teeth under all that cuteness!!!  If you run out of light, you can use it to bludgeon them! 

In all seriousness, My ZL H501w is permanently on my head while camping, it's just too useful to not have! When you need light, it's just there. I also have a "normal" light, long runtime on around 100 lumens or so, but High CRI (or at least Neutral). Outdoors you really notice the colour of your LEDs. I also like to have an absurdly bright throwy light (M6 w/Lumens factory HOLA), to really reach out and touch things. 
(Of course, being a flashaholic, I have ALL my lights in my tent, just in case I feel like playing/showing off/signalling the space station)

Oh and for those of you who say headlamps scare off the ladies, if you're camping properly, the headlamp will be the least of your worries, its the unwashed undies that really gets them!!!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Cataract (Jun 6, 2011)

BIG45-70 said:


> Its my first camping trip as a flashaholic. I'm trying to decide whether to take my Malkoff M61WLL for the long runtime or my Malkoff M60 for throw and having a touch choice making up my mind. What kind of lumens is everyone else running for their camping light?



Choice?? I usually bring 10 or more, go out in the woods and try them all. But if you want to be minimalistic, remember the golden rule: 2=1, 1=none, so bring both and buy one more.

If you're only going to use a light around camp for regular camp dutires, like getting fire wood and reaching for marshmallows, 20 lumens can be too much. A good flooder is always fun to have for camp duties (5-10 lumens is usually plenty). If it is one of those campings where there are other people around, you won't need more. If you're camping in a remote location, bring both and one more. I always feel more secure when I can check out what the unknown noises are.

then again, if you don't live in Australia, you should be well covered with your two lights...


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 6, 2011)

I live in Canada, the camping trip is in Northern Ontario


----------



## Cataract (Jun 6, 2011)

So your worst ennemy could be a curious black bear and these guys are not very brave. I'd definitely say bring both lights just in case, and make sure you eat and keep your food outside the tent (they tend to steal people food sometimes). If they hear you move they're definitely not likely to come close, but I know a guy near Ottawa who had two curious cubs run towards him (daytime encounter). He was looking for fire wood along the path and when he turned to get back to camp he saw the cubs , who then got curious and started walking to him fairly fast. I forgot to mention this guy is scared of bears like crazy, so he ran over a kilometer back to the bridge (away from his camp and his buddy.) He waited there for a good hour and walked very slowly and silently back to camp and never saw a bear again.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cataract said:


> So your worst ennemy could be a curious black bear and these guys are not very brave. I'd definitely say bring both lights just in case, and make sure you eat and keep your food outside the tent (they tend to steal people food sometimes). If they hear you move they're definitely not likely to come close, but I know a guy near Ottawa who had two curious cubs run towards him (daytime encounter). He was looking for fire wood along the path and when he turned to get back to camp he saw the cubs , who then got curious and started walking to him fairly fast. I forgot to mention this guy is scared of bears like crazy, so he ran over a kilometer back to the bridge (away from his camp and his buddy.) He waited there for a good hour and walked very slowly and silently back to camp and never saw a bear again.


 
Yes the fenix TK41 should keep the bears running. If not my Ithaca M37 should do the trick :naughty:


----------



## Cataract (Jun 6, 2011)

BIG45-70 said:


> Yes the fenix TK41 should keep the bears running. If not my Ithaca M37 should do the trick :naughty:


 
Let me know how that works out :devil:. I was certain my TK40 would be a great bear deterrent when I got it, but never got around to try it out.


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 6, 2011)

I think when you're out camping, there's so little ambient lighting and your eyes so night adjusted, that anything brighter than 200 lumens for the around the camp stuff would be hurt your eyes. I like to bring out my nailbender sst50 (good all purpose light) in a p60 host and I always find myself using low for around the camp stuff, medium for night walking the trails, and only use high if I need to see far away. So for your question, I think the WLL will be more than sufficient for around the camp, but if you need distance, then obviously the M60 is the choice. 

Having said that, there's always four lights I bring, my 30 year old coleman gas lantern (because there's just something about the glow of the mantles and the hiss of the gas that adds to the camping experience), a headlamp (because having 2 hands is better than one for around the camp tasks like cooking, cleaning, etc.), a P60 host housing my NB sst-50 or Oveready Triple XPG (depending on what I feel like bringing), and a bunch of firewood (because that is what makes camping... camping).


----------



## kelmo (Jun 6, 2011)

Cataract said:


> ...two curious cubs run towards him (daytime encounter). He was looking for fire wood along the path and when he turned to get back to camp he saw the cubs...I forgot to mention this guy is scared of bears like crazy, so he ran over a kilometer back to the bridge...



I think your buddy did the right thing. The mama bear would not be amused if she saw her cubs with your buddy.

I had an encounter I wrote about that included a dog, my wife, and a turbo headed 9P with a MN16 lamp. This dog charged my wife one night and I got in-between them and tracked him with my beam in his face all the way in. The 1st thing he did was lick my flashlight! I wouldn't count on a flashlight deterring wild life. 

I always bring a few candle powered hurricane lanterns. I have one that houses 3 candles in spring loaded tubes and a few single candle models. That really sets the mood. I find gas lanterns to bright for my tastes. And I really think there should be a 10pm curfew on there use at full power. The darkness should be enjoyed.

Let us know what you take and how it work for ya!


----------



## whetrock (Jun 6, 2011)

In a camping light I'd be willing to sacrifice lumens for burn time my camping light would be my cheap but reliable Streamlight Propolymer it has a decent ratio between burn time and output for me and is very lightweight also the fluorescent yellow color makes it easy to spot in low light conditions.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 7, 2011)

kelmo said:


> I think your buddy did the right thing. The mama bear would not be amused if she saw her cubs with your buddy.
> [...]



oh, he knows he did the right thing, but I should have mentioned that he was shaking like a leaf the whole hour he sat on the bridge. I think the only reason he went back to the campsite was because it started getting dark and he didn't have a light. Everytime I tell him I went camping he asks me if I saw any bears... and I laugh cause I know why he's asking.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jun 9, 2011)

My advise based on my own camping experience is that you *must* have the option of long-runtime for low brightness. i'd be looking at 24-hours constant as a minimum burn time.

i'd _recommend_ also having the option of high-brightness but it's nowhere near essential.
When someone asked this on my home-forum i recommended them a Solarforce L2r w/ the 0.8-4.2v "Runtime-King" dropin that they sell. allows the use of Eneloops and Alkaline AA's which are nice and ubiquitous. i wonder how much light you'd get out of the combo on "max" but it should still work well on low i think.

Cheap too!


----------



## JOHNNY-FLASH (Jun 9, 2011)

BIG45-70 said:


> Its my first camping trip as a flashaholic. I'm trying to decide whether to take my Malkoff M61WLL for the long runtime or my Malkoff M60 for throw and having a touch choice making up my mind. What kind of lumens is everyone else running for their camping light?


 What ever it takes to keep Big Foot out of my camp LOL. Good old Maglight with a nice drop in , works for me.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm also camping in Northern Ontario two weeks from now (Kiosk, Algonquin). I'll be bringing a green lithium glotoob for lighting up my tent, and for general activities my HDS Tactical 170 -- programmed to give me the super low, a medium low, and the blast high (for fun and nothing else really...). 

As a backup to all, I'll be bringing my Surefire LX2 -- it's not a floody light, but it still serves a purpose and it's reliable as all hell, and DOES have a low if needs be.

Take it from an experienced camper though -- you'll find that for practical purpose, you'll never find yourself reaching for high -- rarely anyway, but it is good to have available. i.e., bears, wolves, etc.. (ok, the wolves never come close... lol)


----------



## Cataract (Jun 10, 2011)

I barely ever use more than 5 lumens when camping. Speaking of Big Foot, I heard a deep stomp noise on two occasions, which was most likely a moose. They're not dangerous off-season, but I definitely prefer to be able to spot them if need be so I don't get too close.


----------



## Quiksilver (Jun 10, 2011)

Are there going to be other campers around?

200+ lumens is way too much for nighttime around a campground with other people. 

I usually take 3 lights. A floody headlamp, H501. A handheld, 6PX Pro. And a backup, Preon 2.

If someone shines a 200+ lumen light at my tent at midnight, I'm liable to go out and kick his ***. Decency at camp grounds = low lumens and pointed at the ground. It's as bad as muzzling people with a firearm.

Save the main light for the trail and emergencies.

Some of us go camping/hiking to get away from bright lights and light pollution. Noting worse than some ******* shining his overly bright light in your eyes while you're looking up at the stars.

I agree though, take one nice bright one


----------



## theamazingrando (Jun 10, 2011)

Cypher_Aod said:


> My advise based on my own camping experience is that you *must* have the option of long-runtime for low brightness. i'd be looking at 24-hours constant as a minimum burn time.
> 
> i'd _recommend_ also having the option of high-brightness but it's nowhere near essential.
> When someone asked this on my home-forum i recommended them a Solarforce L2r w/ the 0.8-4.2v "Runtime-King" dropin that they sell. allows the use of Eneloops and Alkaline AA's which are nice and ubiquitous. i wonder how much light you'd get out of the combo on "max" but it should still work well on low i think.
> ...



I agree that low output and long runtime are the key--and for a "high" option you don't need more than 100-150 lumens. 

I would LOVE to find a P60 "runtime king" drop-in that would give 12-18 hours or more runtime...especially if it fit in an SC1.


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 10, 2011)

Safety concerns aside, I like the 'less is more' approach.

1 floody headlamp as the primary camp light. 
HDS 170T or SF E1L as the primary hand held. 
McG Sapphire as a backup
Coleman two mantle white gas lantern goes along if weight is not a factor. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jun 10, 2011)

theamazingrando said:


> I agree that low output and long runtime are the key--and for a "high" option you don't need more than 100-150 lumens.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a P60 "runtime king" drop-in that would give 12-18 hours or more runtime...especially if it fit in an SC1.


 
I'm not sure if these links are allowed, if not, mods please feel free to remove them:
http://solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=RB&s=10&id=207
http://solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=RB&s=10&id=36

both claim to run for more than 30 hours on a 18650 and about 15 on a single CR123A


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 10, 2011)

My Elzetta with a Malkoff m61wll and high low tailcap will do 80 lumens for 10 hours or 20 lumens for 40+ hours. I should be good for runtime. 

Elzetta and TK41 it is! As long as I don't have a new light by August that throws a wrench into my choices


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm waiting on a Mac's 3300L. On 2x32650's it should give me 50 lumens for 60 hours on low. Or for more fun, 2500 lumens for 1.2 hours :devil:

I think it will be my best camping light


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 14, 2011)

Quiksilver said:


> Are there going to be other campers around?
> 
> 200+ lumens is way too much for nighttime around a campground with other people.
> 
> ...



If there are campers around, is my Solarforce L2 XML with diffuser for lantern purposes (approximately 400+ lumens) not appropriate or will they appreciate the lighting?


----------



## Cataract (Jun 14, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm waiting on a Mac's 3300L. On 2x32650's it should give me 50 lumens for 60 hours on low. Or for more fun, 2500 lumens for 1.2 hours :devil:
> 
> I think it will be my best camping light



50 lumens is still a LOT of light for just camping, but that really depends on how far the other campers are. But, if you point it at a noisy tent on high it should get them to either quiet down or, if they believe in UFO's, scream and run for it.



Ian2381 said:


> If there are campers around, is my Solarforce L2 XML with diffuser for lantern purposes (approximately 400+ lumens) not appropriate or will they appreciate the lighting?



At a certain distance, all they will see is light in their eyes, not their surroundings. Last year there was this family who still used a gas lantern and that thing was BRIGHT! definitely way more than 400 lumens. I almost felt like pointing my 10 most powerful lights at them because it definitely hurt my eyes and I couldn't see my surroundings without at least a 30-50 lumens headlamp anymore. I mean, I litterally needed a bright light to see where I stepped -I couldn't even see my own fire anymore! - and these guys where a good 70-100 yards away (admitedly there was no tree branches in line between their site and ours.) On top of that, I could see everything they where doing (well, playing cards, so nothing to see there.)

Now, I don't know exactly what 400 lumens of diffused light would look like compared to that, but if you can see the other camp sites from your own site during the day, I would definitely try something much more discrete and use that lamp in short bursts and only when necessary. You could always cover up one side to keep the light for yourself, but bear in mind that if you can see yourselves quite clearly, others do as well.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 14, 2011)

Quiksilver said:


> 200+ lumens is way too much for nighttime around a campground with other people.



Nah. Real fun starts with an Olight SR90, shine it to the next tent for some entertaining shadow play.

Nap. :devil:


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cataract said:


> 50 lumens is still a LOT of light for just camping, but that really depends on how far the other campers are. But, if you point it at a noisy tent on high it should get them to either quiet down or, if they believe in UFO's, scream and run for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I never thought about that. Maybe I'll just have to settle with the medium mode for my lantern. Maybe High mode will be used during dinner and medium mode or low for the rest of the night. Anyways, due to the attached diffuser, the lantern shows soft scattered light that seems to be nicer to the eyes.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 14, 2011)

Ian 2381: NP, it's really easy to forget or not realize how light is perceived at a distance. On low, you should be fine and no one will complain if you're trying to see what you eat if you're reasonable about how you use your light. 




Napalm said:


> Nah. Real fun starts with an Olight SR90, shine it to the next tent for some entertaining shadow play.
> 
> Nap. :devil:



You mean shine it THROUGH the next tent? or you want to bring a realistic stuffed bears and some recorded bear noises? MOuAHAHAHAHA! But seriously, be decent and put a video of that on youtube...


----------



## Napalm (Jun 17, 2011)

Cataract said:


> You mean shine it THROUGH the next tent? or you want to bring a realistic stuffed bears and some recorded bear noises? MOuAHAHAHAHA! But seriously, be decent and put a video of that on youtube...



How about this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV7vtZ4inOw


----------



## kelmo (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm taking the family camping. This is what I'm taking,

Arc AAA in my pocket

Headlights - Minimus and Tikka2+

Hand helds - LX2 and 6PX Pro

Really bright obnoxious light - Stretched 9P with a M91!


----------



## nc_hooper (Jun 17, 2011)

I currently have 12 LED flashlights that range from 200 to 1200 lumens on high. I do a fair amount of camping and boating. For boating, flashlights with a lot of throw are useful since distances over water get far in a hurry (useful for identifying shore land features, other boats, buoy markers, etc). But in the woods, a flashlight with more flood and a larger overall spill area is far more useful. The thrower-flashlights in the woods give you a "tunnel vision" effect, making it difficult to observe your surroundings.

Walking around in a campground, I prefer less than 50 lumens to preserve some night vision and to be polite to the other campers. For wilderness camping, under 50 lumens is also useful for preserving night vision, but it's very nice to increase the brightness (to 200 to 1000 lumens) when something goes bump in the dark, or when walking into a area where there is a lot of wildlife. I have wilderness property in the western North Carolina mountains, and there is quite a few coyotes, bear and boar around.

Size wise, I prefer 1x18650 or 2x18650 with a small head so I can easily put it in my pocket. 

My favorite camping lights is a 1x18650 P60 head with a VanIseDSM 4xXP-G quad (3 way (5%, 30%, 100%) with 1000 lumens max) and a 2x18650 Malkoff MC-E flood (400 lumens high, about 30 lumens low). My Malkoff M61 and Wildcat are also quite good, but are not as "floody" and the head on the Wildcat is fairly large. The hi/low rings on the Malkoffs allow quite a low / low. My lowest output is a 1x18650 M61 with the high/low ring (probably about 10-20 lumens - considerably brighter if using 2x18650).

Having a very low / low also allows you to use it as a all-night nite-light if desired.

Andy


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have camped a lot over the years. I mostly use medium, low, & moonlight modes around the campsite, but occasionally max playing with the lights. My favorite set up right now if parked close to the campsite & not backpacking stuff in is to take a bunch of lights for all of us to play with. I go camping with my wife & three kids & sometimes other families. Here's what I like to take:

- Zebralight SC60 - I use this one the most. Great for general use, great UI, & 6 output levels. I mostly use the two mediums & the two lows.
- Zebralight H501w - for gathering firewood, doing chores, cooking, etc.
- Zebralight H51w - on the same headband as the H501w (4sevens headband with 3 loops on it.)
- Quark Turbo X - really small light with incredible throw.
- EagleTac M3C4 XML - just for fun.
- Quark AA2 - two of these with a couple of fenix difuser cones
- Quark AA - using a 14500

If I were hiking stuff into camp & needed to keep it lightweight then I would stick with the same battery type (AA lithiums) & take these three for myself:

- Quark AA (with a fenix difuser cone.)
- Zebralight H501w 
- Zebralight H51w (on same headband as H501w)


----------



## Cataract (Jun 17, 2011)

Napalm said:


> How about this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV7vtZ4inOw



LOL good one!


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 17, 2011)

At the moment, for camping, I'm leaning towards a dual-level E2L with an FO4 diffuser, so I've got low w/long runtime; hgih w/throw, and low & high flood. I also like the Jet 1 Prov v3 or the NDI either with a neutral tint emitter. As a backup, an EZCR2w or a EZAAw. Those are also good on low in the tent, if still a bit too bright. The RA High CRI clicky or twisty is also a good choice, though if falls short in throw. Only thing I don't have is a headlamp...


----------



## BigNick (Jun 20, 2011)

for me, multiple lights is the way to go.
first you want a general use "around the camp sight" light. a multi level with low output head lamp works good. i use a ZL h30w. you don't need a lot of light to find your way around especially with a camp fire going. also what works very well is a small light weight key chain light with a constant on feature around a neck lanyard such as a preon 2. this set up has a couple advantages. its always on you ready to go. you don't have to dig around in pockets to find it. you'l never set it down and forget ware you put it. and when you go to bend down at the cooler, it naturally hangs off your neck and lights up the cooler. 
second would be a higher powered hand held light. for going to the bath room, walking the dog or finding something lost."someone else's flashlight that they put down and cant find. this still dosent need to be super bright. i use a SF G2 with a malkoff m60wlf. i think thats like 100lm. which is plenty bright. you wont use it much.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 21, 2011)

theamazingrando said:


> I agree that low output and long runtime are the key--and for a "high" option you don't need more than 100-150 lumens.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a P60 "runtime king" drop-in that would give 12-18 hours or more runtime...especially if it fit in an SC1.


 
I don't know if it'll fit in a Surefire spare carrier, but the Malkoff M60LL/M61LL modules are pretty impressive with 10+ hours of run time on two fresh primaries. 

I keep one as a backup to whatever primary light I'm using.

-Trevor


----------



## Erzengel (Jun 21, 2011)

theamazingrando said:


> I agree that low output and long runtime are the key--and for a "high" option you don't need more than 100-150 lumens.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a P60 "runtime king" drop-in that would give 12-18 hours or more runtime...especially if it fit in an SC1.


 
I did something similar by modding one Drop-In. I bought a Shiningbeam 2.8-6V driver and removed three of the four AMC 7135s. Now it has three modes with 18, 140 and 350 mA current to the LED. With an XP-G R5 You will get something about 100 OTF Lumens and 100+ hours on low with one 18650. This mod required a little bit of soldering but no sophisticated skills.


----------



## rodwolfington (Jun 21, 2011)

I mostly use my Tikka 2+s around camp and when backpacking. I take a Inova T4 as a backup.


----------



## Murray B (Jun 22, 2011)

Back when I used to go camping my personal light was a Fulton MX-991\U with cheap old carbon-zinc cells. The output of the under-driven PR-3 lamp is about 10 lumens with a life expectancy of 180 - 225 hours depending on make. Power consumption is about 1.5 Watts and a couple of cheap cells are good for a week or so at an hour or two per night.


----------

